# Pressemeldung cofman.com



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2005)

Unter der Internetadresse 
http://www.cofman.de/danemark/. 
kann man ab sofort eine Auflistung von dänischen Angelgewässern finden.


----------



## wodibo (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung cofman.com*

Das ist ja mal ne saustarke Seite #6 #6 #6
Und ab in die Bookmarks damit :m


----------



## dorschhai (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung cofman.com*

Interessante Seite die weckt Urlaubserinnerungen. Habe mir gerade nochmal alle Forellenseen angeschaut an denen ich schon war. Ab in die Bookmarks!


----------

